

ZocDoc for Vets - ericuva

Guys (and girls),<p>We're looking for feedback on our MVP.  Our platform assists pet owners to schedule veterinary appointments online, much like ZocDoc.com facilitates patients in making doctor appointments.<p>We're an alpha stage pre-launch startup planning to launch in Boston - so functionality is limited only to that area right now.<p>Also, if you're a dev (front or back-end) and are looking for a cash/equity payout, we'd love to fill you in on our larger vision.<p>We greatly appreciate your feedback regarding the site experience, means for further testing customer (pet owner and veterinarian) demand, and any other relevant thoughts.<p>Thx
Team ZippyVets<p>www.wewowi.com
======
dlikhten
Your zip code lookup is bad. I typed in 11214, got Boston, not Brooklyn, NY.

However you were not kidding about being ZocDoc. Its the same f-ing interface.

~~~
ericuva
dlikhten,

Thanks for the quick response, much appreciated.

We're only market testing in BOS right now. When (if) the value prop is
proven, then we'll scale the back-end to include other zips. Right now we're
only in the BOS area.

Per the U/I: Can't argue with a good thing - we liked what we saw at ZD, but
we know we can improve upon it. Hence, why we're looking for warlock devs.

Thanks again, eric

------
ericuva
FYI: the site link is: <http://www.wewowi.com/>

------
rachelbythebay
Fix that typo: "Get Invovled"? It's the first thing I saw.

~~~
ericuva
Ha! Awesome! thx. will do.

eric

~~~
ericuva
done

